# Excitoxins are killing you slowly.



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I am highly allergic to MSG. Breaking out in hives with problems breathing. Now I know why it has been a blessing to avoid eating food with MSG. My son inherited the same.

"What Are Excitoxins

Excitotoxins are amino acids that also serve as neurotransmitters in the brain. The nervous system needs amino acid neurotransmitters to operate. But when the dose is too high or builds from excessive daily intake, these amino acids cross the blood brain barrier and excite the neurons of brain cells to a point of absolute exhaustion. Then those brain neurons eventually die.

As one consumes MSG or aspartame over time, there is a formaldehyde byproduct from metabolizing these toxic ingredients. The formaldehyde binds with cellular DNA and causes DNA damage. It tends to stick to the DNA and over time the formaldehyde accumulation causes massive cell damage, which breeds diseases of all sorts, even cancer.

Within the brain and throughout the nervous system, heart, and intestinal tract there are glutamate receptors or channels. So it is not only the brain that is affected by excitotoxins over time. If one is lacking in glutamate or other excitoxin protection naturally, drinking or eating a large quantity of MSG or aspartame laced liquid at one time can result in an immediate negative physical reaction."

http://www.naturalnews.com/026216_MSG_aspartame_excitotoxin.html


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

RevWC said:


> e.
> 
> As one consumes MSG or aspartame over time, there is a formaldehyde byproduct from metabolizing these toxic ingredients. The formaldehyde binds with cellular DNA and causes DNA damage. It tends to stick to the DNA and over time the formaldehyde accumulation causes massive cell damage, which breeds diseases of all sorts, even cancer.


You can also add High Fructose Corn Syrup to that list of items that produce formaldehyde as a by product. "HFCS" is metabolized by the liver in the same way as alcahol and long term consumption can lead to the same consequences.

The formaledhyde byproduct from HFCS "AND" alcahol can cause the same long term results.

My youngest DD wrote a college research paper on the subject(the only A+ she ever received on any written assignment) and it was added to the reference material at a local store where my oldest DD has worked for a number of years.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Dave,

I would love to read her paper if she'd care to share it!

I've been watching the issue with nutrasweet for several years. For some reason, the additive tastes like motor oil to me. I can pick it out even when mfg try to slip it in without labeling it.

Just read Mercola's latest report on vaccinations and autism. Why this is so obscure for people to see is beyond me.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

partdeux said:


> Dave,
> 
> I would love to read her paper if she'd care to share it!
> 
> ...


Agree with the nutrasweet, I can pick it out every time. With the vaccinations, I got my daughter to refuse some of them(for the grandson) and the few that she wound getting him, she waited until he was well over 2 years old to get them.

Dont get me going on a rant about vaccinations, I need to keep my blood pressure under control.

Will get her to dredge the paper up and I will post it, It may take a while, she works full time and is the mother of a very active 3 year old. I may have to go to the "Store" and get a copy there but It will get posted when I get it.

Its title is "HFCS, The Culinary Crack W.h.o.r.e" (the .'s hopefully will fool the sensor)

Looks like it did.


----------

